# Wieso "Junk" nach Dokument-Element?



## NM78 (10. März 2010)

Hallo, ich werde noch verrückt weil ich schon seit 3 Tagen versuche hinter den Fehler zu kommen. Ich lasse per jQuery mit Load Daten an den Server senden und erhalte als Antwort sowas in der Art:


```
<p>
<div id="action_message_p">
<div class="box_head">Information</div>
<div class="box_content_info">
<table  style="width:100%" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" >
<tr moh="moh">
	<td style="padding:2px;width:1%;" class="fcf"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/icons/tick.gif" /></td>
        <td style="padding:2px;padding-left:5px;" class="fcf"><strong><font color="#008800">Hier steht ein Text.</font></strong></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</div>
</p>
<input type="hidden" name="ajax_result_new_id" id="ajax_result_new_id" value="17" />
```

Egal was ich nach dem letzten </p> Tag einfüge. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung vom Firebug:  "Junk" nach Dokument-Element

Woran liegt das?

Es ist ein XML Fehler. Und im XML darf nur ein Root Element vorkommen. Kann es sein, dass der <p> Tag als Root Element angesehen wird?

EDIT: Es ist übrigens egal was nach dem </p> Tag kommt. Der Fehler tauch auch bei <div></div> oder <p></p> Elementen auf...

EDIT2: Wenn ich die Input Tags mit in den <p></p> Tag reinnehme, taucht der Fehler nicht auf...


----------



## Quaese (10. März 2010)

Hi,

es kommt darauf an, wie dein XML-Dokument aussieht.

Wenn es folgende Form besitzt

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<p>
	<div id="action_message_p">
		<div class="box_head">Information</div>
		<div class="box_content_info">
			<table  style="width:100%" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" >
				<tr moh="moh">
					<td style="padding:2px;width:1%;" class="fcf"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/icons/tick.gif" /></td>
					<td style="padding:2px;padding-left:5px;" class="fcf"><strong><font color="#008800">Hier steht ein Text.</font></strong></td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</div>
	</div>
	<input type="hidden" name="ajax_result_new_id" id="ajax_result_new_id" value="17" />
</p>
```
handelt es sich beim p-Element um das Wurzelelement. In einem solchen Fall wäre das Dokument nicht wohlgeformt, wenn sich das input-Element ausserhalb des p-Elements befinden würde und wäre eine Erklärung für die Fehlermeldung.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

